# RECRUITING: D&D Midnight Setting - Seattle



## Kevin Perrine (Oct 3, 2004)

RECRUITING: D&D Midnight Setting - Seattle
due to work schedules  we're looking for another player...
So if anyone's interested here's the info!  

-----------------------------------------------------------------

D&D 3.5
MIDNIGHT Campaign Setting
SEATTLE,  WA
Redmond area,  East side

Weekly  -  Saturdays
1-8pm   (this changes as needed)
Players:   4
Bill,  Laura,  Sean,  Eric,  me GMing.

We're just getting rolling in this Epic campaign up to game #8 and level 3.  Midnight's a low magic setting - only because of the DANGER for knowing/having magic,  but Channellers can become quiet powerful.  
Midnight is sort of a  "what if"  Sauron had  WON  the war in Lord of the Rings and now the players fight against the darkness in a land that hates,  hunts  and shuns them.

MIDNIGHT Pages:   
http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/midnight.html
http://www.againsttheshadow.org/index.php

SATURDAY Game Gang: 
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sensational_Saturdays/


kevin perrine
kperrine@aii.edu


----------



## Yurith (Oct 6, 2004)

So Redmond is south of Seatte? Cus im in Everett.


----------

